# Generator für Noteinspeisung Gewährleistung des Neutralleiters bei allpoliger Abschal



## BTDA (14 August 2018)

Morgen Gemeinde,
mein Arbeitgeber betriebt unter anderem ein Werk in China.
in einer Station haben wir eine Netz einspeisung und einen Generator.
Die Umscahltung kann Auto oder Manuell erfolgen.
Bei einem angekündigtem Stromausfall kam es dazu, dass nach der Trennung der Verbindung zum Netz der Generator gestartet und zugeschaltete wurde.
Der Schalter des Generators war in sofern fehlerhaft das der Kontakt für den PEN nicht geschlossen wurde. Der Neutralleiter im Netz fehlte mit der Folge das einige Netzteile und Computer das Arebiten einstellten da defekt.
Die Überwachung des Schalters erfolgt nur eingangsseitig. Hat jemand eine Idee wie man dieses Problem für die Zukunft technisch sauber vermeiden kann ?

Danke


----------



## Otwin (14 August 2018)

Moin,
hoffentlich wird da kein PEN geschaltet, sondern nur der N.
Theoretisch könnte man die Spannung nach dem Schalter messen und erst wenn OK die Anlage 3polig über ein Schütz an den Geno schalten.
Ich habe aber noch keine Anlage gesehen, wo so ein Aufwand betrieben wurde.
Vielleicht keine chinesischen Schalter verwenden 

Gruß
Otwin


----------



## BTDA (15 August 2018)

Moin,
Bedenken wegen PEN schalten hast weil der im Fehlerfall auch unterbrochen wäre? Unabhängig davon das der SL nicht geschaltet werden darf.
Muss ich mir beim nächsten Besuch ansehen.
Bei den Schaltern muss ich dich enttäuschen, sind Simens Schalter und erst ca. 1,5 Jahre alt.
Die Frage ist ob ein Messsystem schnell genug wäre Schaden zu verhindern.
Also tatsächlich erst messen und dann zuschalten. Das macht aber eine Automatische Umschaltung obsolet.

Im Netz ahbe ich eine Richtlinie gefunden nach deren Blockschaltbild die Konzeption richtig ist.
Auch der dort dargestellte RCD hilft mir nicht weiter solange kein Strom über die Erde abfließt.
Oder bin ich gerade auf dem berühmten Holzweg ?


----------



## holgermaik (15 August 2018)

Hallo


> Die Frage ist ob ein Messsystem schnell genug wäre Schaden zu verhindern.


wieso schnell genug. Für Geräte die ohne ohne Unterbrechung laufen müssen ist eine USV unumgänglich.
Bei einem Generator bekommst du immer wenn evtl. auch kurze Unterbrechungen.

Ich kann dir nur sagen, wie wir das gestallten.
Generator läuft an
wird falls vorhanden mit Netz synchronisiert
dann werden gestaffelt Niederspannungsanlagen zugeschaltet

Holger


----------



## Otwin (15 August 2018)

BTDA schrieb:


> Moin,
> Bedenken wegen PEN schalten hast weil der im Fehlerfall auch unterbrochen wäre? Unabhängig davon das der SL nicht geschaltet werden darf.
> Muss ich mir beim nächsten Besuch ansehen.
> 
> ...



Aber mal davon ab, wie willst du wissen, ob ein 4-poliger Schalter auch wirklich 4 polig geschalten hat, bevor er geschalten hat.
Was für ein Satz 
Ob ein Phasenfolgerelais den Schalter im Fehlerfall schnell genug wieder abschalten kann, bevor etwas kaputt geht ist halt sehr fraglich.

Gruß
Otwin


----------



## Captain Future (21 August 2018)

holgermaik schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Bei einem Generator bekommst du immer wenn evtl. auch kurze Unterbrechungen.
> 
> Holger



Nur zur Info:

Dieselmotor -> elektromagnetische Kupplung -> kinetischer Energiespeicher -> Synchronmaschine

Das ist ohne Batterien unterbrechungsfrei.

wen es interessiert 
https://euro-diesel.de/media/download/EURO-DIESEL_USV_Broschuere.pdf


----------



## holgermaik (22 August 2018)

Hallo Captain Future.
Hab mir den Flyer mal angeschaut. Liest sich alles sehr interessant. arbeitest du in der Branche und kannst dazu was näheres sagen?
Holger


----------



## Captain Future (22 August 2018)

Ich habe vor langer Zeit (1992) mal bei einer Firma gearbeitet die für ein Unternehmen aus den Niederlanden solche Systeme aufgestellt, die Inbetriebnahme und Wartung gemacht hat.
Diese USV Dieselstationen wurden in großen Rechenzentren und auch oft in Universitätskliniken eingebaut.

Die Firma *Holec Holland* NV (Hengelo) wurde zum Teil verkauft oder gewisse Abteilungen auf alle Fälle haben wir das damals 4-5 Jahre gemacht.
Oft wurden solche Systeme komplett in Containern geliefert. Die größten zwei Container waren mal für ein Rechenzentrum wo Opel und damals KKB Bank angeschlossen waren.
Jeder Generator hatte 1600 kVAR… das waren schon ein paar schöne große Brummer.

Die Synchronmaschine lief bei Normal-Netz immer und hat den kinetischer Energiespeicher angetrieben ca. 3000 upm.
Der Dieselmotor wurde beheizt und hatte immer 60-80 °C damit bei einem Ausfall sofort mit Volllast gefahren wurde.
Bei Netzausfall lief die Synchronmaschine angetrieben vom Energiespeicher sofort als Generator und hat die Zeit überbrückt bis der Diesel gestartet war.​Ab ca. 1500 upm kam damals eine Rutschkupplung zum Einsatz und der Diesel hat alles übernommen.
Bei Netzwiederkehr hat die Synchronmaschine wieder auf 3000 upm beschleunigt und die Rutschkupplung gelöst. 
Der Diesel hatte dann immer noch eine Nachlaufzeit im Leerlauf zur Kühlung und wurde dann wieder abgestellt.

Die SPS Steuerung glaube ich war damals von Eberle.... aber hier durfte von uns keiner dran das haben die Holländer immer schön selber gemacht.
Ich war damals ein Frischling aber habe etwas gelernt und es hat Spaß gemacht.

Normale USV Batterieanlagen haben wir auch aufgestellt aber hier war meisten bei 340 kVAR vorbei weil, die Batterien verdammt viel Platz gebraucht haben.

​
​​


----------



## holgermaik (22 August 2018)

Hallo Captain
Danke für die Infos. Werde ich auf jeden Fall mal im Hinterkopf behalten.
Wir betreiben eine USV ca. 20kVAR mit Batterien um die Anlaufzeit der Dieselgeneratoren (1500kVAR) zu überbrücken.
Gerade die USV bedeutet viel Wartungsaufwand (offene Glasbehäler).
Falls sich dort mal eine Erneuerung abzeichnet, ist es schon nicht schlecht, wenn es auch Alternativen gibt.
Gruß Holger


----------



## Passion4Automation (23 August 2018)

Niemals den PEN schalten, sorry kann mir das nicht verkneifen.
Die allpolige Abschaltung nur im TNC-S Netz.

Alles andere übernimmt vernünftiges Schaltermaterial, dann kommen auch keine solchen Kontaktprobleme dabei raus.

Ich kenne soclche Syteme nur mit Batteriepufferung.


----------

